# Sticky  Heads up...guy on Facebook stealing install photos and posting as own work



## thehatedguy

Guy's Facebook name is Rob Teresa McNeely if you want to search for him. He is out of Georgia.

Got busted by Fred Lynch today...and just won't stop.

https://www.facebook.com/fred.lynch...10152314027309713.1073741826.700224712&type=1

Guy has some balls.

So please try to watermark your photos in some way.


----------



## sirbOOm

Boooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fergsonfire

shared it to tacomaworld


----------



## thehatedguy

He has pulled a few from Car Stereo Classifieds as well. I'm not a mod over there and don't post there much, so someone might want to give them a heads up too.


----------



## JayinMI

Anyone got suggestions for free watermarking software? (Both PC and Mac?)
I don't own PS, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

Jay


----------



## papasin

JayinMI said:


> Anyone got suggestions for free watermarking software? (Both PC and Mac?)
> 
> I don't own PS, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



Picasa has that feature.


----------



## [email protected]

The funny thing is that whole thing started with him stealing one of Bing's builds. There was this EPIC thread on the custom audio and cars group about it, but then it got deleted when the guy was ousted... (basically 40% of the thread was me cryin' that no one has stolen pictures of my work and said it was there... hahaha...)


----------



## cajunner

[email protected] said:


> The funny thing is that whole thing started with him stealing one of Bing's builds. There was this EPIC thread on the custom audio and cars group about it, but then it got deleted when the guy was ousted... (basically 40% of the thread was me cryin' that no one has stolen pictures of my work and said it was there... hahaha...)


have you checked?


there might be 20 guys out there across the nation using your portfolio as their own...





it's not hard to make a watermark disappear, if your goal is to produce a photo album of your "best builds" for potential clients who want to thumb through an ideas book. You know, it's just like a haircut, you look around on a salon's walls and you point at the person sportin' the do that you like, and say "give me that one,"



and I hardly think that the integrity of the average installer is so great, or the shop he works at is so honest, that some portfolio improvements are an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## JayinMI

I worked with guy who kept HUNDREDS of pics of stuff he liked or found interesting on his iPad. Then he'd show them to customers so they could get an idea what they could do. But he NEVER (to my knowledge) passed anything off as his that he didn't do. I don't get stealing other people's work.

Jay


----------



## aaron7

Ugh, I've had people use pics of my car builds for sites like Cardomain with complete full profiles about the damn thing!

And I had to send legal paperwork to a body kit / hood company on ebay as they kept using my car as their example... and I didn't even have their parts on the car!

But yeah, the internet is a shady place. If you post something up expect that it'll find a new home somewhere! lol


----------



## Micksh

There was a shop in Cleveland in the 90's that used to take cars to Autorama and on their table were hundreds of pics of builds they claimed were theirs, and most of them were ones I saw in magazines or at world finals, obviously not built by them. Never understood showing off other people's work as yours, especially when you couldn't do the same quality stuff. It would have to come back and bite you when you did a job and it wasn't up to par.


----------



## cajunner

Micksh said:


> There was a shop in Cleveland in the 90's that used to take cars to Autorama and on their table were hundreds of pics of builds they claimed were theirs, and most of them were ones I saw in magazines or at world finals, obviously not built by them. Never understood showing off other people's work as yours, especially when you couldn't do the same quality stuff. It would have to come back and bite you when you did a job and it wasn't up to par.


but par, is being able to side-by-side the two installs.

and who is going to say "you know that install I picked? Can you get me that guy's number because I want to see if my install is as good as his?"

so you see something in a book, the guy says, "yeah man. we can do that, for you for 4289, retail and since it's a big install we'll knock off 10%"

and you go for it, I mean, 10% is 10%, right?


lol...


----------



## deeppinkdiver

What a F'n Jack wagon. This guys "shop" has to have had some drive by eggings or paint ball spray by now. He certainly deserves it.


----------



## matrix1

thehatedguy said:


> Guy's Facebook name is Rob Teresa McNeely if you want to search for him. He is out of Georgia.
> 
> Got busted by Fred Lynch today...and just won't stop.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fred.lynch...10152314027309713.1073741826.700224712&type=1
> 
> Guy has some balls.
> 
> So please try to watermark your photos in some way.


I have gone through the same situation.People started using my pictures on their websites.Now i watermark all my pics and also resize them.

I have been using this software called Mass Watermark to Bulk watermark and resize my photos.Its quite easy to use.Take a look at this video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKviwY-4tBY


----------



## thehatedguy

Like to keep this up there, cause people spend a lot of time and money on their cars and it isn't right for some douche canoe to take credit for work that isn't his.


----------



## SQ Audi

You said douche canoe...lol. Seriously, I saw this twit posting and it was obviously not his work, and he doesnt know cars very well either.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmack

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...106977.-2207520000.1404348192.&type=3&theater

Wondering if he is insinuating that he built Brett Nelker's car, as well.


----------



## JayinMI

I might believe he built the blue 2nd gen Camaro with the wires laying on the floor a few pictures back from that! lol

Jay


----------



## danno

I like the pics of Oem tweeter locations with the caption "here's some tweeter pods I made"


----------



## sirbOOm

I was just by the place he apparently works at today. Beautiful location.........


----------



## Deathjunior

Lmao he posted a picture of the orange and black veilside RX7 from tokyo drift saying he installed it and that it was a cheap kit. Veilside kits cost and arm and a leg and that is a show car build for a movie.


----------



## steggie

this is funny - guy just needs attention


----------



## jpeezy

I actually had a buddy of mine (Dave Rivera) alert me to the fact that one of my fellow ex-coworkers submitted some of my work as his for" Installer of the Year". Funny thing was the work I had done was to fix his F%$k-ups. This was way back in the mid nineties. Dave called me and he was like hey bro Rob submitted that work you did on James' Impala to Installation news as his.Fish was hanging out with the female editor that worked there at the time and let her know about it. Funny the way it is


----------



## oabeieo

thehatedguy said:


> Like to keep this up there, cause people spend a lot of time and money on their cars and it isn't right for some douche canoe to take credit for work that isn't his.


Wow I wouldn't have thought someone would do that. As a installer, that kinda make me sad if someone did that to me. I'm not the best at custom but I'm not the worst either, and the stuff I have produced that any of my customers paid for . I defiantly worked my a$$ off for whatever I do. It's a hard thing to make and to do it nice takes a TON of time and to have that taken would be a compliment and a slap in the face at the same time.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

ACDSee is a favorite software I use for all sorts of resize, rename, watermark. It has many custom watermarking features with text, image, etc. I think for $50 or less, its a great photo manager.


----------



## XSIV SPL

Luckily, most serious audio folks can call a fake upon seeing one.


----------



## DLO13

posting because i dont like seeing chet's handle as last post every time i log in.


----------



## imickey503

Well, they do say something about Imitation is the sincerest form of Flatulence  


That's pretty sad. Oh well. I guess he must also be a makeup salesman for the dollar tree!


----------



## Sine Swept

I once knew of a guy that panel for panel copied my friends 96' Civic SI. Whole car was matching except for the paint. Obviously my friend wasn't very happy about it.


----------



## bmiller1

This guy is a douche.

That being said, I'd actually be kind of flattered if somebody stole my install pics. (I'm not good :shame


----------



## SkizeR

This thread is actually the reason why I watermark all of my photos

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin30513

The exact same thing happens in the detail world. I would have photos stolen and used in several countries LOL it is nice how the people on the forums look out for you though.
Unfortunately I had to watermark my detail work they keep this from happening often.


----------

